# A Drill Press and Band-Saw Deal



## terry_g (Mar 19, 2022)

I was on Haida Gwaii for two weeks for work in June 2018. I saw a Kijiji add for a 14" wood
bandsaw and a Rockwell drill press for $400 for both. I contacted the seller. He said he had
a lot of interest in them but no cash in hand yet. When I got back from Haida Gwaii the add
was gone and I assumed someone got a good deal.
 About a month later the same add for the machines came up again so I called him and yes
they were still for sale. I promptly ran to the bank grabbed $400 and made the 60 km drive
to Kitimat and in minutes had them both in the back of my truck. I didn't need the drill press
but he would not sell them separately.
 I took them to my work and cleaned them up. The drill press was pretty dirty. Nothing a bit
of oven cleaner wouldn't deal with.

The blue thing on top of the drill press was a misting system they were running on the bandsaw.





Its a Walker-Turner 16" saw I would guess late 50s early 60s vintage. Its in good functioning condition.
I built a base for the bandsaw and made a lower blade guard for it and installed a set of tires on it.
They were running the blade on the steel wheels. The blade was running at 600 fpm which is pretty
fast. I took the 3" motor pulley off and turned it down to 1 1/2" to get the belt speed down to 300 fpm.
I was surprised how much I have used it as I'm not a big wood worker.

I have since built a belt guard for it.









I would estimate 70 to 80 new band saw blades in the box. Mostly wood blades but some metal blades.


----------



## GerryinBelleRiver (Mar 25, 2022)

Wow, either one of those is worth the price. Two old pieces of heavy duty machinery.


----------

